# Changing lamp bulbs



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

My van is a Bessacarr 530 built in 2006/7.

I would like to change the bulbs in the two lamps each side of the drop down TV in the cab. There are two holders that swivel on a gimbal arrangement and are let into a plastic roof moulding. The lamps are pull out but are retained by a thin black plastic ring. It seems clear that the black plastic ring needs to be removed. I have tried unscrewing it and springing it out but neither seem to work.
Has anyone done this job?

Thanks 
Safariboy


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

safariboy said:


> My van is a Bessacarr 530 built in 2006/7.
> I would like to change the bulbs in the two lamps each side of the drop down TV in the cab. There are two holders that swivel on a gimbal arrangement and are let into a plastic roof moulding. The lamps are pull out but are retained by a thin black plastic ring. It seems clear that the black plastic ring needs to be removed. I have tried unscrewing it and springing it out but neither seem to work.
> Has anyone done this job?
> Thanks
> Safariboy


Hi,

If you don't manage to solve it, your are welcome to give Ian a ring on Monday, its a Swift product so he should know.

Good Luck

Peter


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

How many motorhomers does it take to change a light bulb?

Answers on a post card to: John's Cross Motorhomes
John's Cross....etc


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

Thanks to all who replies especially Peter. I have now taken a photograph in the hope that someone will know the answer.


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*bulbs*

Greetings,

I have seen similar bulbs Safariboy that you push the bulb glass back into the holder and then prize the plastic trim out.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Spacerunner said:


> How many motorhomers does it take to change a light bulb?
> 
> Answers on a post card to: John's Cross Motorhomes
> John's Cross....etc


SAE's please!


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

If he knows what he is doing:- one!


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

I have some very similar fittings on the Murvi. 

I've just checked and on the Murvi you take the whole plastic assembly out of the metal surround and then replace the bulb from behind. The plastic assembly - the black bit that rotates to change the direction of the light - is held in place by three (?) internal plastic clips. You have to be fairly firm to make them disengage so that the whole bulb assembly can be pulled out. Once out, the bulb assembly has a couple of small screws inside that secure the bulb and power connector. Removing the screws allows the connector to be unplugged and then the bulb can be removed through the back of the fitting.

Refitting is a straightforward reversal of the above. Clipping the reassembled light into the surround is a darn sight easier than pulling it out. It took me ages to figure out the above when I changed over from halogens to LEDs.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

Thanks. I think Roy that you have got the answer. I have taken the fitting out but thought that it could not require a screwdriver to change a light bulb.


----------

